# logging coming off no pct



## at15 (Jan 6, 2017)

Dont really believe in pct, more psychosomatic than anything backed by research. Will come off cold turkey, only some vitamin D/C/E, ashwagandha, citrulline, arginine. I have blasted and cruised the past 17 months. Mostly blasting. 4 out of the 17 months were cruising on a trt dose of 100-150 mg per week. Most of the blasting was testosterone in the 300-600 mg per week range. Just a couple short runs of tren in the 150-200 mg per week range. Very limited hcg and proviron use, just a few times never for more than a week or two, just never noticed much. The past month i have been at a trt dosage of 100-150 mg per week of test e. Last inject was on Dec 28. Today is the 9th day off, feeling decent. A bit lazy in the gym like i have to force myself but maintaining close to same strength levels. Levels will be bottoming soon and then we will see some lh and fsh activity. Will get blood work soon. Then more bloods to monitor the increase.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 6, 2017)

9 days is nothing. Give it a few weeks and you will really feel like shit.

BUT....guys used to come off cold turkey all the time. Even when I started in the early 2000s. I've come off cycles cold turkey myself in the past. IF, and a big IF, you are going to recover, it will take about 6-8 months. 

The question is - a well thought out PCT can ease and speed the transition back to natural test production. Why torture yourself?

I'm into week 6 of being off cold turkey from my self-prescribed trt because I'm trying to get a legit script. I feel like a bag of ass. Strength is dropping, I have 1/4 of the interest in banging my wife that I used to have (and she's starting to notice), and now I'm starting to see visual changes in my body comp.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 6, 2017)

Can a mod just change his name pink and get it over with?


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 6, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> 9hy torture yourself?



I'm wondering the same myself.

Good luck OP.


----------



## bronco (Jan 6, 2017)

at15 how old are you? How long do you plan to be off? And do you have pre cycle blood work?


----------



## stonetag (Jan 6, 2017)

Good luck, and WTF is ashwagandha?,


----------



## at15 (Jan 6, 2017)

bronco said:


> at15 how old are you? How long do you plan to be off? And do you have pre cycle blood work?


26 ill bounce back, done this before lh and fsh were low normal in about 2-3 weeks. not sure how much of a break. pre was just normal mid range stuff. 


stonetag said:


> Good luck, and WTF is ashwagandha?,


increases lh 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3863556/


----------



## automatondan (Jan 6, 2017)

at15 said:


> 26 ill bounce back, done this before lh and fsh were low normal in about 2-3 weeks. not sure how much of a break. pre was just normal mid range stuff.
> 
> increases lh
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3863556/



Have you tried the cold turkey method after taking tren before? (Be honest)


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 6, 2017)

I would like to add that you can't really just choose not to believe in science. Doesn't exactly work that way.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 6, 2017)

Olololololol 

This is ****ing hilarious.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 6, 2017)

I dont really believe in lifting. I am going to eat hamburgers all day and get a six pack sitting on the couch. I think nutrition is just a racket to make science look good. Im also going to start a var only cycle but its cool cuz I will bounce back. I think what has been clearly established is just hearsay... What is science anyways? Never liked the smell of the frogs we had to cut up. Plus, science is probably wrong anyways because my opinion differs from what science says. Clearly im smarter than years and years of clinical lab data. That shits boring anyways.... and you cant trust those people anyways... I will be fine. The guys at my gym told me I will be fine and I read something once that said I will be fine. So there.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 6, 2017)

Aw dude you ought to do  pct.

Try to save some of those gains.

Rather than being stubborn and highly illogical.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 6, 2017)

at15 said:


> Dont really believe in pct, more psychosomatic than anything backed by research.



Followed by...


at15 said:


> Ashwagandha increases lh https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3863556/



So you don't find the effect sizes with regards to the data on that Indian herb highly suspicious?
Or the fact that all the data on that herb comes from India, and is rarely referenced by more respected research institutions?
Or the fact that research from most Indian institutions is viewed with great caution for a VERY good reason?

And yet, your willing to rely on that bullshit but not the other, higher quality data, that has been replicated many times, conclusively showing Clomid & Nolva to increase FSH, LH and test levels?

I'm amazed at how hard some folks try to be as illogical and retarded as possible. I really am.


----------



## at15 (Jan 7, 2017)

automatondan said:


> Have you tried the cold turkey method after taking tren before? (Be honest)



no not after tren but the last tren for me was ~7 months ago.


----------



## Dtownry (Jan 7, 2017)

You're nuts.  Why?   I came off a long blast cruise and did an overkill Pct and still felt like dog dick.   Good luck dude.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 7, 2017)

at15 said:


> no not after tren but the last tren for me was ~7 months ago.



Doesnt matter if it was 9 months or 3 years ago with tren... Good luck futilely attempting to restart your HPTA without a proper pct. 19-nor compounds are not the same as test-based compounds... You might be looking at self-induced TRT for the rest of your life, all because of a poor decision based on intellectual pride. You do what you want man, im done trying.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 7, 2017)

I came off smoothly with no pct my last run  after doing a test masteron cycle


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 7, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Olololololol
> 
> This is ****ing hilarious.



^^^ This exactly.

Why the hell would you put yourself at that risk when your 26? Even if its "worked before". This is as stupid as it gets.


----------



## at15 (Jan 13, 2017)

Day 16 going strong, still having good sex. Sometimes wake up a little tired but im ok once i get going.


----------



## at15 (Jan 30, 2017)

i had a minor delay, the prop i was shooting before hand was either enan or cyp! this was at 3 weeks off.....should not have had any in the system. 

Jan 19 2017







thats ~424 in ng/dl. kinda crazy their range is 142-923


been 11 days since this test, still feeling decent. if a drink a big cup of coffee mid day it gives me a tremendous boost

supplements right now:
5000iu vitamin d
400iu vitamin e
600mg ashwagandha
500mg curcumin
1.2g citrulline
3g arginine

water intake: at least 4500ml per day
training: 2 days a week, focus on compound movements with light accessories after
dieting mon-fri, cheat on sat and sun. keeping the healthy fats high: whole eggs, coconut oil, almonds, etc


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 17, 2017)

You really should taper off and run a PCT in my opinion. I'm new on this board but from my experience it's not worth risking it. Which is definitely a big risk. Kinda wasting the gear. But that's just me. Even if it's just some Arim and nolva. I personally run some pretty heavy compounds and my pct had to be on point or my nuts are ****ed and very sensitive to Gyno. Running just Test at 5-600 mgs/wk isn't as drastic but you should still have some protection.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 17, 2017)

Ive done 5 or 6 pcts now and what i found out is if u dont have real human grade hcg,clomid,nolva good luck recovering from gear


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 17, 2017)

I found that eating rocky mountain oysters EOD is better than PCT. :32 (17):


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 17, 2017)

Yo if I went cold turkey after cruisin with Tren, I would have the worst bitch nips eveeeerrr!!!
**** that


----------

